# Where are we all located?



## shroom hunting hippy

Im just wondering where we are all at on the map. Id like to get together and foray with some of you who are neighbors to me. 

You dont have to share if you dont want, I respect a need for privacy.

With that being said, I am in Wayne county and often hunt in Holmes, Coshocton and Huron counties as well.


----------



## ant

Xenia here.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy

Wow, that's a ways away from me.


----------



## denise

Warren county. I hunt my county as well as Clermont, Adams and a few others.


----------



## scott c

I am near Dayton but will travel depending on the season, time constraints due to work and what I am looking for in the many seasons of fungi.


----------



## angie77

Wayne County, I have only been hunting the last couple years. Haven't found any yet. Still working on exactly where to look. lol


----------



## lidspinner

Washington court house


----------



## pedro

Where ever I happen to be that day.


----------



## nixtr

Also in Wayne County. Angie, hopefully if this year is better than last, I can show you a few spots....can't promise we will find anything but at least learn you what types of trees, habitat, etc. to look for. I will be heading to Tennessee to shread the Smokies of their fungus and should be back in town for game time here in Wootown.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy

That's great! Nixtr and Angie77, we should get together once the season is in full swing!


----------



## nixtr

Sounds good, I mostly hunt public land so I'm not afraid to take yall to some spots. Will let you know when my secret black morel spots are starting to fruit. Should be a promising year!


----------



## angie77

That would be great Nixtr and shroom hunting hippy, I could really use some help. I have been doing all kinds of internet research but I can't seem to identify the trees when I see them in person.


----------



## denise

Angie77 while walking look on the ground for things like this. There seed pods and such.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/oakleyoriginals/5024610307/ ~ Ash
http://herberowe.wordpress.com/2011/04/07/american-elm-ulmas-americana/ ~Elm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/punkalunk/4259976917/ ~ Tulip Poplar
http://www.cas.muohio.edu/scienceforohio/SeedTour/SeedTr34.html ~ Tulip Poplar

I would also pick up a small tree field guides
National audubon society to familiar trees of north america eastern part
International paper pocket guides to trees by Kieth Rushforth


----------



## mbdola

MADHORSE is a good ID tools and easy to use. Instead of explaing it, just google it. It will help you ID Maple and Ash. Sycamore are very easy to ID based on distinct bark. Elm have an overall fan shape and their seed pods are pretty easty to ID alogn with their bark structure. Tulip poplar have similar bark to ash but they are straight as an arrow andtheir leaves and seed pods are distinct. Just because its too early or too late for seeds/leaves there will be remnants on the ground, like Denise pointed out.


----------



## denise

Here is a site that explains alittle on mad horse that MBD is talking about. Ash and maple have opposite branching which makes them easier to ID as seen in the pictures on this site.
http://treedoctor.anr.msu.edu/ash/ashtree_id.html


----------



## mbdola

Thanks Denise. I usually end up talking in circles when I try to explain things. MADHORSE helped me a ton when I first started. Especilly in my area because we have several types of poplar and ash and sometimes it takes a few different techniques to ID. 

I'm gonna drive myself crazy this year. If I dont get out and at least walk around and look for newly downed or dying trees, I'm going to lose it. Even with the inches of snow on the ground.....


----------



## denise

Your welcome MBD I was just trying to point her in the right direction. I have hunted since I was a kid but never paid much attention to the trees until 6 yrs. ago or so. I have always had some luck in finding them and that fact that some of my spots were handed down to me but once I started to get to know the trees associated with them it made finding them alot easier. And I hear ya it can't wait anymore but it wont be much longer I don't think.

Angie77 I hope this is your year for finding some, just check hardwood woods and look closely at the ground for the seedpods an such. I have had luck with finding them under honeysuckle, briars, around sugar maples and shagbark hickory trees as well. I find alot of tulip morels under shagbarks, they are easy to ID with there shaggy bark and hickory nuts all over the ground.

Here is a pic of some under honey suckle, I find clusters under good size honeysuckle right by the base.
[/url]

Not so good but a pic of a shagbark hickory tree, the bark looks shaggy.
[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Shrooms/CIMG0655.jpg.html][img][/url]

I have some Fb albums open to the public and in this one you will see one of me holding a old tulip flower found on the ground around one of my spots.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.468113156558089.93448.100000782269267&amp;type=1&amp;l=7c69a352e7


----------



## angie77

Thanks, that gives me some more information to look at. I'm hoping I have some luck this year on a bunch of private property that my parents and their friends have in the Loudonville area. I looked there last year but I think I waited until far to late to start looking last year. Hope I find some this year.


----------



## ant

Great pics! My advise is hunt every tree thats peeling bark.The picture above apears to have elm in the background.Im not good at tree ID so this is more a question?


----------



## denise

Angie77 your up there by Landolls mohican castle, that place is beautiful and some good ground up that way. I'm sure you will have a find this year. Stay tuned to this board normally Rob aka shroomdoggydog finds a few first or has the last few yrs. on here then about a week later or so every one starts to find them. But once theres a find in our state I would be out looking. Look on the south facing slopes at the start of the season, then north towartds end of season. Sides of creeks and rivers by the sycamore, the trees that are white and you'll see the sycamore balls on the ground as well. Stay away from wet mushy land that water lays around on. Most people around go by the dogwood trees once there in bloom time to start looking but last year they were up way before the dogwoods. Heres another link to trees, it shows there bark,leafs, and fruit or seeds.

http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/trees.htm

Thanks Ant! They are all shagbark in that pic actually. They are sort of young so not the whole tree is shaggy I guess you would say.


----------



## angie77

Denise, I'll be looking right down the road from Landolls. I hope I find something this year I have acres in that area I have permission to look for mushrooms on. I think its just a matter of timing. I didn't start looking last year until early May then when I was checking forums realized I was probably much to late because of how hot it had been. This year i'm watching the boards. lol


----------



## wheelin

denise, ever find any at east fork? i am in a wheelchair, still love to huntem, just did to find somewhat level ground. have hunted around here (clermont county) the pass couple of years and didnt find any.


----------



## wheelin

opps, just need to find somewhat level ground


----------



## denise

Wheelin, Yes I have a handfull of spots there. I use to live in Burg, but hunt both sides of the lake. I don't know of much flat land there though. Maybe around the campsites if they will let ya back there or right off some of the loops. I can't really think of any other places off the top of my head though.


----------



## ant

Wheelin how mobile are you in youre chair?Is it powered or just a normal chair?I realy wish i could get you on some shrooms.


----------



## bryan

Champaign county here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nixtr

This new format is cool how you have to go to page 2 to see the latest reply.

Denise--great link to http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/trees.htm. Very good help for those who do not know their trees so well. I would also suggest knowing your black and sweet cherries, sycamore, walnut, and the hickories (which there are many). Cherry and sycamore are real toughies! As for maple, I have never found morels in a predominantly maple/beech woods, or under maple in specific. Maybe I am just not in the right geographic location?? Beech, Oak, Maple, can grow in the vicinity of good morel ground but I never hunt upland areas that are predominantly those species. If all you see is dry leaves and no green undergrowth, moss, briars, or huneysuckle--I'm passing through to the next valley.


----------



## nixtr

Wheelin- I have never hunted railroad tracks much but other than I think its technically illegal to be on the access road (or the tracks) usually they do have a gravel drive access them. If your chair can handle it and you know of some tracks that are pretty dormant....Anyway lots of disturbed soil and generally low areas. 

I have also hunted from my car many times in the mountains of TN. The roads are always cutting into the side of the mountain. Just open your windows and drive slow. You could probably get to the Smokies in about 5 hours and Boone NF is closer than that. My grandparents live west of Cinci. and I am no help as far as your area.

Only downside about shrooms next to the road etc. is that they may have absorbed some fumes, grime from passing vehicles. If they are fresh morels and its not a very main road, I'm not passing them up.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy

My sister always has luck finding them along the railroad tracks....I have never had any luck with that. I always find them on the slopes


----------



## lidspinner

Wheelin.......I hunt with my best friend in Fayette county and surrounding counties and he is in a wheelchair.....we hunt mainly private land but that is mainly accessible from a 4 wheeler......my friend has a home made electric chair with huge wheels that he sometime takes with us on the hunt but mainly he hunts from the ATV......he carries a cooler for water and sandwiches and we stay out all day.....uses a 3-4 foot grabber pole to pick em and we normally do well.......I will admit though that my honey hole is a no 4 wheeler access or motorized rides so he doesn't go with me there but you are welcome to hunt with us at all our other places and we have hit some pretty good spots. Reply here if coming to Fayette county sounds like something you would like to do and we can go from there...


----------



## jim33

Hello from Hardin County!


----------



## wheelin

thanks for the replys everyone, Ant, i have a manual wheelchair with nobby tires, i just push through the woods as long as its not hilly. if i come to a be lay down, i just transfer over the tree , pull my chair over, get back in and go on. i drive through xenia all the time heading to springfield to hunt them. LIDSPINNER, would love to go out with you and your friend, only thing i need to to get real close to the woods so i can get out of my jeep and be right by the woods, thanks again


----------



## wheelin

nixtr, i did hunt from my jeep a few years back in michigan, but it nothig like getting out in the woods, i did find some that way though. Denise, i have hunted the campsites and off the loops, but had no luck


----------



## ant

Well wheelin I think we can get some shroomin done.Ill looke into some flat areas around here with good access.It will be all public and hunted to death but well have fun.But I cant drag you through miles of woods.Im to darn old for that.LOL


----------



## daveshere61

I am south of the city of Hamilton near the Butler/Hamilton county borderline. I am new to hunting and could use some help... maybe even company. I belong to a club in Hamilton county with many acres that we could explore. I also have relatives in Clermont and Highland counties with more than 10 acres.


----------



## bryan

@ Jim33 i used to live in Hardin county, are you a relative of mine? :lol:


----------



## lidspinner

Wheelin...I will talk to my friend and maybe while he is hunting from his ATV, you could be hunting from his electric chair....that electric chair is good enough to go through small streams and up hills and over small logs....not to mention its all electric, won't wear you out at the end of the day......he also drives a jeep and he gets around pretty good, jeep makes it easier for him to fish out of and go camping and hunting and all the other outdoor stuff we do. Here is my email, might be easier for us to contact each other via email when the time [email protected] Looking forward to bearing from you and hope we can get on some good shrooming in the next few weeks.


----------



## jim33

Hey Bryan, yep it's me. I'd like to come down your way and see some black morels(still haven't found any)this spring. I'm not going to be working many hours once this gets going.....I'm ready to hit some woods, I think Hardin County is in for a good season the way things are going, I'm glad to be back here. I'd be surprised if Hancock County has received the precipitation that Hardin has the past 6 months. I've been scouting on my snowmobile this winter and have found some woods that I have high expectations for. A lot of Ash(hoping to find some blacks up here), and looks to be live Ash. Hunting in Hancock County last year it seemed like most of their Ash is dead already or in real bad shape.


----------



## devildawg81

On the border of Perry and Morgan counties....hoping for a great season


----------



## c_j_ weaver

Hey everyone. I'm in fairfield county now, and know of some really good hot spots near by. So I'm excited about this year! Hoping it's a good one!


----------



## ant

Keep us posted.ITTSS ALIVVE.


----------



## duckhunter82

Hello everybody I hunt in licking, prerry, and knox counties but like to travel to anywear that has the spongy goodness


----------



## skilletlicker

I live in Kettering but hunt all over... Adams Co. (peebles area), Clinton (Sinking Springs, Latham), Greene and Warren...pretty much anywhere I have an opportunity and a place!


----------



## ant

Skiletlicker I hunt almost the same areas.I live in Xenia.Verry familiar with stinking springs .


----------



## thunter

Live in fairfield co., do most of my trekking in hocking co.


----------



## morel_master

preble county


----------



## skilletlicker

Ant, do you know folks down there? I A lot of my family are/were from that area.


----------



## ant

Yeah skilletlicker I kmow some folks down there.Not as many as I used to but still a few.902nd Is one and hes still lurkimg on here.I just talked to him Moose used to live in stinking springs.She is a cool chick.As long as youre not a young guy.She has chains.LOL!


----------



## cm shrooms

~Greene Co.~ Here! Close to Xenia surrounding areas. In my younger days, I grew up down south, Hillsboro, Bainbridge, Stinking Springs, Peebles ect. They are getting closer as they were found in KY! Still cold here, upper 30's. Haven't had any luck with finding Blacks, I think I am looking for them at the wrong time. :-? Good to see the Board getting Active!! 
@ All Good Luck on Your Hunts! Be Safe! 

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## skilletlicker

thats awesome, my uncle lived on 124 outta sinking springs, about a mile before you get to Longs, big white farmhouse, old barns, hills were always mowed and kept looking pristine. Used to hunt, mushrooms hunt and ride atv's all over the place there. Also, parents are originally from Poplar Grove, Hackleshin, Bettys Creek areas. Still have a few places to hunt but like you said, don't know too many folks anymore, most are dead and gone...


----------



## heliotropicmoth

Warren County. Caesar creek state park is my front yard. Just moved here a couple years ago. Has anyone heard of people finding morels in the park?


----------



## ant

Skillet we need to get together when they start popen.902nd has got some land lined up to pick.Down around Rarden.
@heliotropicmoth CC is good hunting.You just gota look.Try the office area.


----------



## morelseeker

At large


----------



## madharp58

Madison County here...been reading posts and watching this board for several years, just never posted. You learn more when you listen than when your jaws are flapping! :idea: A few of us hunt from southern parts of Kentucky to the "state up north " every year. Great topics and great information guys and most definitely gals! Cmon' sunshine!


----------



## buckeyebrett

Extreme SE Medina County here. If any of you Wayne County folks want to hit it this Spring...give me a heads up!


----------



## buckeyebowman

NE Ohio here, near Youngstown. I have a few small parcels of private land to hunt. Mostly hunt public, Mill Creek Park in particular. Met some other shroomers out there last year and nobody was finding anything! Hoping for better this year. I'm a newb, only got into it last year, and haven't found anything yet, so I have no established spots. What a year to start, huh? What got me into it was I joined a hunting &amp; fishing club in PA, that is right on the Ohio border, and has about a million dead elm trees on it! A couple of members told me they hunt morels there and do pretty well in a normal year. I have found hens and chickens there, and last Fall some puffballs that I didn't know were edible!  Oh well, I remember exactly where they were. Good luck everybody.


----------



## shroomdoggiedog

South Eastern Ohio . Wont be to long till someone finds a few


----------



## cotton

Columbus but we regularly hunt muskingum county to


----------



## dianneincincy

Hi all,
I've just joined and am very interested in hunting for mushrooms. I've wanted to do it for a long time. I've been doing research on real and false ones. I live in Cincinnati. I'm from Butler County and I've lived in Clermont County (Goshen).

Glad to be here!


----------



## puffball 33

From morrow co. I was on here last year started talking to a scott c for awhile seemed to be a good guy and very helpful if he is still on here would like to say thanks to him and wish all good luck this year


----------



## mushroomhead

In Columbiana County - Walt Sturgeon backyard LoL 

I wish- That's probably where the motherload is ! :wink:


----------



## ant

Dianneincincy welcome aboard.Make sure you have a positive ID to stay safe. Hopefully you can get an experienced picker to go with you.
Puffball Scot is still around but not posting lately.And yes he is very helpful.


----------



## smcclure28

Greenfield here and i am lost around these parts moved here and have no good spots as of yet the last couple years maybe this year ill finally find myself a honey hole


----------



## pedro

Here are some informative sites for those new to the hobby.

Beginning mushroom hunters

http://www.mushroomthejournal.com/startingout/dontdo.html

http://www.choosingvoluntarysimplicity.com/why-there-are-no-old-bold-mushroom-hunters/

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/identifying.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/yard.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/odortaste.html

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/mushrooms/mushroom/poisonous.htm

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/pp/notes/General_Principles/gpin004/gpin004.htm

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/glossary.html

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/outdoor-recreation/mushrooming/basic-mushrooming


----------



## lidspinner

Smmclure.....I am close to you.....I have a few spots that are not far from greenfield....one is down by ghormley road if your familiar with that area.....it's all private but I would be willing to meet up with ya and go on a hunt. Owner is nice as long as we give them a few morels.....I normally give them a small bowl full and they are tickled pink....I offer more but they just want to eat one small batch and that keeps em happy.


----------



## shroomfreak

Greenville for me. Happy Hunting


----------



## shaneslayer

waynesville- cant wait. Still think we need quit a bit warmer weather. There was actually alot people out yesterday. Im sure they just cabin fever, surely still to early


----------



## dumdug

wapakoneta, auglaize county


----------



## spud

South Bend indiana


----------



## pedro

It is that time where I quit posting. I will see the regulars when the summer mushrooms start, good luck in the up coming morel season.


----------



## smcclure28

lidspinner ty i would d like to meet up and head out on a hunt with ya and yeah i know where Ghormely Rd is i fish there all the time... sounds like a plan


----------



## mushroomhead

[pedro] It is that time where I quit posting.

I don't think so ! You are a very helpful member here that seem to go out of your way to help us all with helpful links and facts.

I sure do appreciate your posting and hope you have a good season as well. Happy Hunting


----------



## lidspinner

McClure.....do you fish down at the bridge between routes 41 and 753? I fish there a lot and have slated the small mouth if you walk upstream about half a mile....there is a sharp bend in the creek and a really deep hole and a rock face that meets the waters edge......hit that rock face and you will catch small mouth bass until your wrists are tired......I once caughtthe biggest smallmouth I had ever laid eyes on only to have him, or her, jump right at the banks edge and got away......I was on my way to fish Ohio for sure......there are some lunkers in that creek for sure.....maybe we will meet up for some fish n shrooms one day this spring. 

How long have you been in this area?


----------



## expediter

South Philadelphia Pa.


----------



## puffball 33

@ant...yes he was helpful i was just starting to watch the board this year trying to see when things where starting to happen this year we just found out my oldest son has a rare type of bone cancer and i will not have as much time to check for myself with going to all the chemo treatments...i was talking to my son about it cuz its that time of year i said i wouldn't go with out him but he looked at me like i was dumb then smiled and said i still like to eat them...he is something else for a 14 year old so i guess i will have to hit a few spots this year anyway.....good luck to all


----------



## ant

Puffball thats bad to hear .I pray for a speedy recovery.My mom went through chemo 2 springs ago and that was all she wanted was a big mess of shrooms.I was lucky enough to be able to provide her with them..


----------



## smcclure28

yeah lidspinner i fish right there at "Crybaby" bridge alot upstream and downstream and i know exatly where u r talking about there are quite a few good holes for smallmouth as well as some nice channel cats at night.I have been around there area off and on quite a bit but never had time to do anything other than work forever now i finally got a chance to get out and do some things the past couple of years


----------



## dianneincincy

@Ant---
"Dianneincincy welcome aboard.Make sure you have a positive ID to stay safe. Hopefully you can get an experienced picker to go with you.
Puffball Scot is still around but not posting lately.And yes he is very helpful."

Thanks for the welcome! I don't know what you mean by having a positive ID to stay safe? Do you mean here on this forum or out hunting? Thanks


----------



## ant

I mean positive I.D. on the shrooms.Dont wana see no one get sick.Pedro posted some good links to read.Have fun and good luck.


----------



## expediter

DianneInCincy. I recommend that you but at lest one book that deals with just identifying all types of mushrooms. I just bought the NATIONAL AUDUBON SOCIETY'S FIELD GUIDE TO MUSHROOMS. I also recommend that you always set aside one or two fresh uncooked mushrooms that you have decided to eat so that IF you get sick you will have what you ate in it's natural form to take to the Doctors for identification


----------



## puffball 33

@ant thanks for the prayers we are happy to have all we can get and maybe i will be lucky this year to.. also does this board seem to be a pain this year to look at post and things or is it just me?


----------



## shroomerboomer6969

wayne county in beautiful ohio....who wants to hunt together?


----------



## ant

Puffball I love the format. if someones post bothers you just dont look at it.Its not 1 whole board. its great.And youre son sounds like a VERY BRAVE MAN! God bless.


----------



## puffball 33

@ant... maybei am doing something wrong then when i try to come to the board i all ways wined up in a board for another state first thats what i meant by its a pain...and yes he is very brave thank you for all the kind words and prayers and i hope god blesses you and yours as well


----------



## quickdraw832

I like the post. I am in Madison Co. I would also like to hunt with someone or especially with more mushroom knowledge. Just let me know!


----------



## shroomer99

Located in Franklin Co. but hunt in Adams and Pike County.


----------



## dianneincincy

Thanks Ant for clarification. I will surely be careful. My brother owns an acre 1/4 in Butler County (West Chester) and his property is wooded and next to a creek. The previous owners told him they hunted shrooms there. I'm hopefully going to look around there very soon. I was there Saturday and looked around, didn't really see anything.

Thanks Expediter, I will see if my library has that book. Sounds very informative. Thanks to Pedro too for all those great links. I've been looking at lots of images, and sites on the web.

Thanks everyone,
Dianne


----------



## ant

Diannalncincy a good thing to check with morels is to spilt them lengthwise and if the stem is fuzzy inside its not good to eat.Hollow its good.I am not a expert by no means but just stay safe.I was poisoned once very bad.Wasnt from a shroom my dumb butt ate a poison newt.And it wasnt pleasant.It will make you think when the doctor says you have to stay here so when youre heart stops we can try to bring you back.


----------



## expediter

DianneInCincy,I don't think you understand! Unless you have a photographic memory going to the library is one thing BUT having a pocket sized mushroom identification book WITH you went you hunt shroomes is the way to do it


----------



## expediter

I also understand having wax paper to individually wrap your finds and a flat bottom basket is also recommended @ DianneInCincy


----------



## sciotoguy

@ant I just got to know. How the heck did you come about to et a poison newt?

Was you gathering fishing worms and it just jumped in yor mouth, or did you catch it and roll it in cracker crumbs and fried it up on porpise.

Dont tell me it was for enlightenment,, like toad licking.


----------



## dianneincincy

Ant and Expediter,

Thanks for the info. I had read that the true morels are hollow inside, and I did not intend to eat any I would find until I know for sure what they are. I will be taking pics of the inside and outside of any I find. I had read that some folks collect them in mesh bags, so that the spores will fall to the ground so they can grow again. As a newbie, I will wrap individually in wax paper and collect in a basket.

Expediter, my library does have a copy of that book, and I've requested it. I can check it out for at least 3 weeks at a time, and renew if there aren't any holds on it. So I would have the book with me while hunting. Thanks so much!

Dianne


----------



## expediter

DianneInCincy ok on the library deal, I guess.I bought my copy for around $20 therefore I don't have to worry about messing it up (sorta lol)! the wax paper is to keep them fresher than say, cellophane


----------



## ant

Well Sciotoguy lets just say there was alot of drinking involved and I leave it at that.


----------



## skilletlicker

@ Ant, shoot me an email lwarnoc AT gmail DOT com and maybe we can get together here in the next couple weeks and do some hunting!


----------



## high def

Springfield here.


----------



## scott c

@puffball 33, so terribly sorry to hear about your son, that has to be truly heartbreaking and my thoughts and prayers are with you. Hope you still find a way to go out and get some.


----------



## cm shrooms

@ puffball 33 Sorry to hear that about your Son. I Pray for God's Mercifullness and Love to Remove this illness from your Son, and restore Him back to Good Health! I Will Keep You In My Prayers! God Bless.
@ DianneInCincy ant,pedro,scott c. and others have been at this for a long time. They have a lot of good info. and have helped me out a lot. I know my Morels and some of the other Mushrooms, but when I am in doubt, I throw it out. Isn't worth the Chance. Good Luck to Ya! Maybe meet you in the Woods!
@ All the board is getting more active! Waiting to Hear the First Finds of Morels! Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe! 

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## puffball 33

@ scott c and cm shrooms...thank you for your praysers we take all of them we can get but know I that his hopes are high and he still spends alot of his time joking and smiling [email protected] c ...yea if you seen where i talked to ant then you would see that my son said he wanted me to go cuz he still likes to eat them its a funny story...its good to see u on here scott c i lost contact with you after last spring i look forward chatting with you again. This season......good luck to all


----------



## scott c

@puffball 33, I am glad he is taking this as well as you are indicated and your family is definitely in my prayers and thoughts. I saw a couple posters mention me and didn't want you all to think I have abandoned the board. Work is extremely busy and the board isn't functioning there well at all with all the security and firewalls so I post when here at the apartment when i can. Still have 90 YO mom to care for in her condo, lots of overtime etc. I was active here with summer and fall shrooms as always, seems like only a few stragglers after the morel madness is over. Last year was historic in all the wrong ways and I was hoping to be encouraging and helpful, this year is swinging to what I was used to back in the 70's 80's and 90's IMO, lets hope we get needed rain and a proper warm up, no extremes and your son should be really smiling.


----------



## superfungus

Dublin here


----------



## puffball 33

@scott c...yea i live in morrow co and i was thinking we where 2 to 3I weeks out yet is that what u believe it to be before we start seeing any?


----------



## j0w

Hello folks, I'm located in Muskingum Co. With this weekends forecast calling for close to 70 degree temps and rain through Monday with a T-storm in my area. I plan on hitting my early poplar woods Tuesday. I believe I won't have any problem harvesting some nice blacks. This season seems to be shaping up like 2008 which was an epic one all around. I was finding decent blacks on April 7th that year.


----------



## goldpanninjerm

I'm in tuscarawas county thinking about taking a hike tomorrow afternoon


----------



## halffree

Newark here!


----------



## wheelin

looks about like one more week or so. i say around the 16th. have some personal things going on, not sure if i will be bale to hunt this year or not. if not, would love to buy some. good luck


----------



## skynet

Piqua, End of next week looks about right! Good luck 2 all.


----------



## shroomfever

Southeast Ohio here Ross county.......cant wait for these things to pop!


----------



## lorivess

Knox county.........Ive been out a couple times and havent found anything yet, But, Im just itching to find my supply!!!


----------



## no tracks

central Ohio


----------



## shrooner

PIKE County 1 mile from the ROSS County Boarder on the West side on RT 23


----------



## fishingmandan22

I'm in Warren Co slow start found two black morels about 5 days ago and nothing since. going today will post later.


----------



## no tracks

Hi,,,,from Hilliard, Ohio.....recently joined the forum...


----------



## kbarker01

Holmes county- no luck here yet, need warmer nights :wink:


----------



## fungus farmer

Hardin county. another week or so and we should be good.


----------



## kay0213

SW Kansas and NCentral MO and anywhere else I can stop at between the two.


----------



## canadianprincess

Ross County, third year out and still no luck but determined! On a scooter also so limits me somewhat. Driven by a bucket list to make soup with wild turkey, wild mushrooms and wild rice! Now also want to find ramps and fiddleheads


----------



## mickey

Cincinnati Ohio here.


----------



## shrooner

Hey Canadianprincess there is PLENTY of Morels all over Chill in Most yards that has any type but esp Apple Trees on the Land ussly you will see them in the Back Yards I'm Sure if you just ask Most will let you Look for shrooms. But if you cant or people willn't let you check shoot me a Email and I will try to give you some Help I dont know if you are continded to a scooter or not But Let me Know I may have some Places that we can go to even on a Scooter, Plus I can get you some Fiddleheads they grow every where I picked a Bunch last week beside the Road so no problems with that Part Now Wild Rice I think you have to get it at a Store, So Let Me Know [email protected] Jim PS when Looking for Morels in Yards Make sure they havn't cut the Grass in the Area yet.


----------



## blown86lx

Northern Union county here.


----------



## shrooner

Hey no tracks Hillard has some great places for Morels I Build Houses all around Hillard and I would go Pick 5-10lb at Lunch Time was mostly in the small wooded lots around the Golf Course But there is PLENTY of Mushrooms around clost to you. Have Fun and Eat some great Food in Mushrooms. Jim


----------



## wheelin

cause of personal things cant realy hunt this year, but did break down and bought 3 lbs of small greys this weekend, yummy


----------

